# G Shock Dw 9000 Help Please!



## AndyD (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello,

I have a G shock DW 9000 which needs a new battery,can it be taken to any jewellers to have this done,or does it have to go to Casio so the waterproofing isn't affected?

Also,does anyone know where I can obtain a pair of the grey 'flippers' that went around the wrist when the watch is worn?

Many thanks,

Andy


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

AndyD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a G shock DW 9000 which needs a new battery,can it be taken to any jewellers to have this done,or does it have to go to Casio so the waterproofing isn't affected?
> 
> ...


hi very easy to put a new battery in just go on the net lots of info on how to do a lot of shops will not do it for you.i have done more than 40 off them and all have still been water tight just put some watch gress on the seal.all the best woody77.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with woody, ive had lots of casio's G-shocks and protreks and changed all there batteries and still swam in the sea etc with no issues, remember to re-set if you do it yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

As has been said, follow any of the many available net instructions. I broke a G last year and kept the bits, but I can only find one flipper, you are welcome to it.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Is there a recognised average battery life with g shocks ? Being used to breaking a fashion watch before it needs a new battery , I haven't a clue !


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Have a pair of flippers in grey, used but usable.

if you want'em pm me an address, can send a quick pic if needed.

David.


----------



## AndyD (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in replying.

Thanks for the replies.

David,do you have the screws too please,I managed to lose mine when I lost the flippers!

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

will have a look but doubt it.

Casio uk should be able to help.

D.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

May want to look into the G-shock solars. Just keep them exposed to light and don't worry about battery changes.


----------

